# Found a cookstove we love.....any dealers in America?



## ScotO (Aug 15, 2013)

I do love the Esse Ironheart, but my wife and I were looking on the interweb and stumbled across this one, I believe they are made in Italy......

La Nordica Suprema Grande.......





I've measured our hearth, and it will fit perfectly.  It has a very nice sized firebox, large oven, three burners on top, and looks to be of very good quality.  Plus it isn't as expensive as the Esse Ironheart.  Also comes in a iron color, we like the crème color because all our appliances in the kitchen are the same color.....

Anyone out there know if we have any American dealers for this stove?  Would I have a hard time installing it in our house (UL or Warnock Kersey certified)?  I didn't do too much research on it yet, still kicking around the idea.  Figured I'd check here before I started digging around.

http://www.storesdirect.co.uk/stoves/la-nordica-suprema-grande-wood-burning-cooker.html


----------



## fossil (Aug 15, 2013)

You're just attracted to it because it's got both "Suprema" and "Grande" in its name.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 15, 2013)

fossil said:


> You're just attracted to it because it's got both "Suprema" and "Grande" in its name.


lol.....Actually, Rick, you gotta admit it's a beautiful stove.....They sell a smaller version, it's called just Suprema....
But you do see every word in it's name ends in a vowel.....so it _must_ be Italian....


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 15, 2013)

That thing is gorgeous.

Do it.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 15, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> That thing is gorgeous.
> 
> Do it.


What I really like about it is it is a secondary burn stove, and a large firebox.  I gotta do more research before I pull the trigger, main thing is I would hate to see the shipping from Italy or the UK (I'm hoping maybe Woody will chime in) and maybe Obadiah's has one in stock, if I'm lucky!!


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 15, 2013)

And like all stove maker's ads, requires absolutely no clearance to combustible walls.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 15, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> And like all stove maker's ads, requires absolutely no clearance to combustible walls.


yeah, I saw that!  My wife says "wow, look honey....you can sit it right against the wall, look at the picture of it...."
Had to explain to her that definitely will NOT be the case!!

I'd consider some kind of Kaowool/stainless shield behind it to reduce clearances, but i'd NEVER put it right against the wall like they have it in that picture!!


----------



## fossil (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeah, I think some evening hours spent on research/reading mfr's info are pretty much mandatory here.  But yeah, it's gorgeous on first blush.  Rick


----------



## ScotO (Aug 15, 2013)

fossil said:


> Yeah, I think some evening hours spent on research/reading mfr's info are pretty much mandatory here. But yeah, it's gorgeous on first blush. Rick


For almost 4k on a woodstove, you are absolutely correct!


----------



## fossil (Aug 15, 2013)

The fire shown burning in it in that pic wasn't really burning in it in that pic.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 15, 2013)

fossil said:


> The fire shown burning in it in that pic wasn't really burning in it in that pic.


yeah, gotta love it when they show multiple stoves with the same fire burning in them....
Gotta love photoshop!


----------



## begreen (Aug 15, 2013)

Some of the LaNordicas appear to be made in Serbia. I would look at the Sopka Magnum as another option. It's EPA phase II listed and available in multiple colors or soapstone clad. The soapstone model is quite chic. And note that it's called the MAGNUM.
http://sopkainc.com/index.php/product/magnum

*Sopka Inc*4181 Plymouth Road
Cleveland, Ohio 44109
contact@sopkainc.com
216-543-7002
216-459-1476


----------



## WellSeasoned (Aug 15, 2013)

Im surprised you haven't whipped one up with some scrap metal you have laying around, your slippin man!  But, I guess since you have been busy with completing that staircase to the moon, its okay! :D

Thats a nice stove, so I say go for it.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 15, 2013)

begreen said:


> Some of the LaNordicas appear to be made in Serbia. I would look at the Sopka Magnum as another option. It's EPA phase II listed and available in multiple colors or soapstone clad. The soapstone model is quite chic. And note that it's called the MAGNUM.
> http://sopkainc.com/index.php/product/magnum
> 
> *Sopka Inc*4181 Plymouth Road
> ...


That's not a bad looking stove, BG, but it's got a smaller firebox.  And I don't like how the flue exits out of the corner......my hearth is set up perfectly for a stove like that LaNordica (with the center flue).  I definitely want as big of a firebox as I can get with a cookstove for this setup....it's going to be responsible for keeping the back half of the house warm....


----------



## ScotO (Aug 15, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> Im surprised you haven't whipped one up with some scrap metal you have laying around, your slippin man! .


Hey, if I could get my insurance co. to get onboard with this idea, I would probably do it!!


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Aug 15, 2013)

Might get a little warm in the house tryin to cook in the summer, not?


----------



## ScotO (Aug 15, 2013)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Might get a little warm in the house tryin to cook in the summer, not?


Oh trust me, this isn't for summer use.  We've got a gas range.  This will be nice to cook on in the fall, winter, and spring, though.


----------



## Grisu (Aug 15, 2013)

Have you thought about writing them an email? http://www.lanordica-extraflame.com/en/contacts 

They really have some nice looking (cook)stoves; great find! (I looked at some reviews about their other stoves; seems to be ok, no major complaints.)  












And some weird stuff :


----------



## ScotO (Aug 16, 2013)

Grisu said:


> Have you thought about writing them an email? http://www.lanordica-extraflame.com/en/contacts
> 
> They really have some nice looking (cook)stoves; great find! (I looked at some reviews about their other stoves; seems to be ok, no major complaints.)
> 
> And some weird stuff :


Yes they've got some beautiful stoves........and then some, well......you know those contemporary Europeans! 
I may go ahead and try to contact them via email...can't hurt to try!


----------



## timfromohio (Aug 16, 2013)

Nice looking stove, but the Ironheart still takes the cake as the ad features firearms and dead birds in the background.  This warrants extra consideration ....


----------



## Grisu (Aug 16, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Oh trust me, this isn't for summer use. We've got a gas range. This will be nice to cook on in the fall, winter, and spring, though.


 
I don't have room nor really any plans to add a cookstove but have thought about that problem with hot summer temps. Even a standard range is usually not much fun to use then. Was thinking about building a solar stove: http://solarcooking.org/plans/ I am curious how well they work and do we not all like free heat?


----------



## timfromohio (Aug 16, 2013)

Wow, I just looked at the lanordica site - the Rosa Maolica is nice  I wish they'd post specs in British units though.


----------



## timfromohio (Aug 16, 2013)

anybody up for a joint venture to become US distributors?


----------



## Grisu (Aug 16, 2013)

timfromohio said:


> Wow, I just looked at the lanordica site - the Rosa Maolica is nice I wish they'd post specs in British units though.


 
http://www.rapidtables.com/convert/power/kW_to_BTU.htm But they seem to use other testing procedures. E. g. the Jotul F600 is listed with 12 kW max that would be ~42,000 BTU but here it is sold as putting out 81,000 BTU. Maybe doubling whatever BTU you get after the conversion would put you in the right ballpark?

Lot's of interesting stoves. How about that one?




Would love to see them here. Here is a good overview of their stove lineup: http://www.schornsteinwelt.de/kaminofen/la-nordica-kaminofen


----------



## Grisu (Aug 16, 2013)

timfromohio said:


> anybody up for a joint venture to become US distributors?


 
Tempting.


----------



## begreen (Aug 16, 2013)

timfromohio said:


> Wow, I just looked at the lanordica site - the Rosa Maolica is nice I wish they'd post specs in British units though.


 
LaNordica America, in English:
http://www.lanordica-extraflame.com/en/woodburning-cookers/america_p8992

Looks like it sells for about €5,099.00. That would be about $6800 here, before shipping. The Ironheart goes for about $5600.

This Roby is not quite center flue, but has a nice, big firebox too.
http://www.woodstoves.net/cookstoves/cuisiniere-cookstove.htm


----------



## Grisu (Aug 16, 2013)

I would really be curious to know how much of a market would there be for more contemporary/modern wood stoves here. E. g.
http://www.ofen.edingershops.de/Kaminofen/Kaminofen-7-kW:::11_95.html
Quite a difference to those black iron boxes that dominate the US market. What do people think?


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Aug 16, 2013)

Im still salivating over the wittus twinfire. In the bronze/copper front

Neat Euro Gasification Freestander


----------



## begreen (Aug 16, 2013)

Hmm, hijack starting. This is already discussed in other threads. ( https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/wittus-twinfire.61741/#post-768932, https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/european-stoves-you-dont-see-every-day.53321/, etc.) Let's keep this one on cookstoves.


----------



## Grisu (Aug 16, 2013)

Scotty, if you cannot find the stove here this place seems to ship also to the US: http://www.fireplaceproducts.co.uk/...ookers/la-nordica-suprema-grande-wood-cooker/

>Worldwide Shipping...
As standard we can ship to the republic of Ireland at very competitive prices. Further to this we have shipped various Fireplace Products worldwide, including Europe, USA, Canada, New Zealand, Hong Kong & South Africa to name some of our recent destinations, we will quote on almost all items to any country so please contact a member of the sales team if you would like a shipping estimate.<

The stove is roughly $4300 less 20% VAT plus US custom (between free and 5.7% when I read that correctly; see below) and shipping of course. Were they not talking about a free-trade zone for US and Europe? 

http://www.usitc.gov/publications/docs/tata/hts/bychapter/1100htsa.pdf


----------



## begreen (Aug 16, 2013)

Good find. That is a better retail price than I found on the mainland sites.


----------



## BrianK (Aug 16, 2013)

Beautiful stove, Scotty.

Cool burner design too:


----------



## ScotO (Aug 18, 2013)

BrianK said:


> Beautiful stove, Scotty.
> 
> Cool burner design too:


 I love those 'adjustable' burners.....just like the old days there!  I am wondering if there is a cookside 'bypass' on the stove (can the cooktop AND oven be bypassed when not cooking).  Have some more research to do on it, but lemme tell ya the wife and I BOTH are loving that stove more and more when we look at it......


----------



## begreen (Aug 18, 2013)

The manual is here. http://www.lanordica-extraflame.com/en/manuals_m23 It looks like the Suprema Grande model is called the America in Italy.

It looks like you need to put it in the bake mode (oven) to use it as a heater. That makes sense. My old cook stove heated best when the whole mass was hot. You are going to find a couple nice surprises. One is that you have manual control over primary and secondary air. The second is that there is a grill that can insert onto rails in the firebox once you are at the just coals stage.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 18, 2013)

begreen said:


> The manual is here. http://www.lanordica-extraflame.com/en/manuals_m23
> 
> It looks like you need to put it in the bake mode (oven) to use it as a heater. That makes sense. My old cook stove heated best when the whole mass was hot. You are going to find a couple nice surprises. One is that you have manual control over primary and secondary air. The second is that there is a grill that can insert onto rails in the firebox once you are at the just coals stage.


I saw that grille option, my wife really likes the idea that you can grille steaks in the dead of winter in that firebox.  I'm kinda getting excited to look into buying one......honestly, I really had my heart set on the Esse Ironheart (and I have talked to Woody at Obadiah's about it too), but this LaNordica really has me thinking now.....


----------



## NickDL (Aug 19, 2013)

That is one beautiful stove.


----------



## begreen (Aug 29, 2013)

Scotty, t looks like this place is being set up as an importer. They don't have the Supreme Grande (America) on order, but it could make the first container load if you are ready to order. If you are still interested start a conversation with me and I will forward you the details. 

www.grillsnovens.com


----------



## begreen (Aug 30, 2013)

I went to their website and found they also have some cool pizza ovens and wood-fired BBQs. They even have a portable pizza oven! Looks like the LaNoridica will fit in well with their wood cooking items.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 30, 2013)

begreen said:


> I went to their website and found they also have some cool pizza ovens and wood-fired BBQs. They even have a portable pizza oven! Looks like the LaNoridica will fit in well with their wood cooking items.


it appears to be high quality items too......I think they'll fit in good on our site here as well!
I'm hoping I'll be the first "test dummy" on here next year when I pull the trigger on that Suprema Grande!


----------



## charly (Aug 31, 2013)

Looks like a great stove Scotty... Yes I would talk to Woody.... Make sure you can get parts after the sale.. I had a bad cast clean out door on my Esse under the firebox.. Caused an air leak but I added some glass gasket and made it air tight, but Esse sent me a whole door plus extra hinges I didn't need right from England.. They treated me good.. That's a beauty! I can tell you that once you light it, you'll have it going all winter.. I love when I want to warm something up and I realize the Esse is already going,, very convenient, plus it's heating you! Make sure you can adjust the doors as well to tighten the gasket fit.. Esse made that very nice to do...


----------



## charly (Aug 31, 2013)

Scotty, I would ask Woody about having glass on the cook oven door.. I'm wondering if your going to be loosing a lot of useable cooking heat through the glass...


----------



## ScotO (Sep 1, 2013)

charly said:


> Scotty, I would ask Woody about having glass on the cook oven door.. I'm wondering if your going to be loosing a lot of useable cooking heat through the glass...


Thanks for the input, Charly.  You and I have talked alot about your Esse, and I love that stove as well, but when the wife and I saw this one well we're loving both of them.....
I have lots of questions to ask the rep about (he's sent me an email but I haven't read it yet, we're going into day 2 of a really technical tree job,  a big chestnut oak, and I haven't spent much time on the net.........


----------



## charly (Sep 1, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Thanks for the input, Charly. You and I have talked alot about your Esse, and I love that stove as well, but when the wife and I saw this one well we're loving both of them.....
> I have lots of questions to ask the rep about (he's sent me an email but I haven't read it yet, we're going into day 2 of a really technical tree job, a big chestnut oak, and I haven't spent much time on the net.........


Scotty,
 That is a really nice looking stove your looking at...hopefully you can pull the trigger.. I'm sure you'll love it..Firebox looks to be huge too.. Keep us updated, like to learn more about it..

Sounds like the tree your doing has spread it's limbs over some critical areas.. Lot's of roping I'm betting or maybe the crane ?   Be safe !


----------



## Obadiah (Nov 23, 2013)

Hey fellas your wish is my command, you asked for it, we secured the La Nordica line, we have them up on our website. http://woodstoves.net/cookstoves.htm These are fine Italian cookstoves and of a better quality in my humble opinion that the Eastern European Cookstoves that we have resisted carrying for various reasons. The Magma is not a La Nordica and is built in Serbia. There are literally tons of companies in Serbia, Croatia, Czech Republic that are making cook stoves, they all look very nice online, but when you get them installed in your home and begin to look closer you begin to see the differences.

The La Nordica line is comparably priced but there is where the similarities end. Like the difference between a Ferrari and a Yugo. There is a reason that La Nordica is one of the largest cookstove manufactures in Europe. Spend a little time on the La Nordica website http://www.lanordica-extraflame.com/en/woodburning-cookers_f23 and it becomes very evident the differences in the philosophy of the manufacture.

They say that imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, which is why there are so many copies of La Nordica Cookstoves. Had a customer who is also a firefighter, call me the other day wanting to know if we moved? He said he found a website that has a picture of a cabin on their homepage, set in what looks Glacier National Park, just 50 miles to the West of us. He said he has been to W. Virginia many times and never saw any mountains there that looked like that. They even offer a DVD on their site for $20 called “Getting Started With Cookstoves” that should be called, “How To Burn Your House Down In One Easy Lesson”. The video shows a cookstove set on a wood floor without any floor protection and 2- 90 Elbows going into a masonry chimney, which means the smoke, must do a 180 degree turn before it ever goes up the chimney. Both are major National Fire Prevention Association (NFPA 211) code violations.  So it is buyer beware with cookstoves and the dealers that sell them.

This is why we have invested the time to post over 300 videos now on You Tube http://www.youtube.com/user/WoodyChain/featured  and making more all the time where we take wood cookstoves and get into the nitty gritty of them. I have been known to stomp on a toe or two along the way. I’m not know to make videos with my wife singing you a beautiful lullaby in the background while I fleece you of your hard earned cash for something that looks like a sows ear up close and burns like a barrel stove. I cut to the chase and give you an engineer’s perspective whom does not always have both paddles in the water. I’ll be the first to admit it. After all who else would run towards the smoke and fire when any sane person is headed the opposite direction. I also live in Montana, which reminds me of a winter joke a supplier sent me, his uncle lived in Montana so he has first-hand experience.

98% of Americans will say “Oh Shoot” as they slide off the road into the ditch………2% live in Montana, in contrast they would say, “Hold on to my beer and watch this!”

In light of that I leave you with this, we are grateful to be able to do what we do, we have grown over the years because of Hearth.com and are happy to support this site where folks can find honest info on a verity of Hearth products. Thanksgiving will soon be upon us, we wanted to do something special for those who love cookstoves, so we re-launched our http://cookstoves.net/ site which is totally devoted to wood cookstoves and all they stand for. We will continue to post articles, videos and allow folks to sell their used cookstoves there for free.  Folks can share recipes and pictures of their cookstoves there. I paid to have the site built and will support it financially as my way to show my, "Many Thanks" and giving back to this community of like-minded folks that all have a common bond, heating and cooking with wood. Happy Thanksgiving to all! and enjoy those times with family and friends as you feast on your meal prepared on your cookstove. 
We will be giving away free gifts like a Moisture Meter, Log Rack, Fireplace Tool, Leather Fireplace Gloves, and a Firewood Hauling Bag to those who submit the best pictures of their wood cookstove installation and the Thanksgiving Meal they prepared on it.  We go live Thanksgiving Day but the site is up now, we are still tuning it and adding more info. Come join us and contribute what you have to share about your wood cookstove and how it has contributed to your life. Enjoy from Woody and Company.


----------



## icer (Nov 23, 2013)

Obadiah said:


> Hey fellas your wish is my command, you asked for it, we secured the La Nordica line, we have them up on our website. http://woodstoves.net/cookstoves.htm These are fine Italian cookstoves and of a better quality in my humble opinion that the Eastern European Cookstoves that we have resisted carrying for various reasons. The Magma is not a La Nordica and is built in Serbia. There are literally tons of companies in Serbia, Croatia, Czech Republic that are making cook stoves, they all look very nice online, but when you get them installed in your home and begin to look closer you begin to see the differences.
> 
> The La Nordica line is comparably priced but there is where the similarities end. Like the difference between a Ferrari and a Yugo. There is a reason that La Nordica is one of the largest cookstove manufactures in Europe. Spend a little time on the La Nordica website http://www.lanordica-extraflame.com/en/woodburning-cookers_f23 and it becomes very evident the differences in the philosophy of the manufacture.
> 
> ...



Interesting. The supreme model looks great. Any reports on burn times? My calculation puts it at a 1.3 cubic foot firebox, how does it function as a heater?


----------



## Grisu (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info and bringing those nice stoves to the US. If I should ever want to install a wood cookstove I will surely check your shop. Maybe you want to post this info also in the "Hearth Industry Press Releases" forum or in a separate thread?


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 23, 2013)

$3500 For that roby seems very reasonable IMO.  I was expecting like 6-7K for that. I can imagine what shipping would be,probably better to just go up there on a mini vacation and haul one.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Nov 23, 2013)

I remember someone posting the Esse about a year ago, very nice looking stoves. I'm not sure the wife would want to use that in our home but I'm sure she'd like the adventure in a camp stove.


----------



## Obadiah (Nov 30, 2013)

Seasoned Oak said:


> $3500 For that roby seems very reasonable IMO.  I was expecting like 6-7K for that. I can imagine what shipping would be,probably better to just go up there on a mini vacation and haul one.


You would think that freight would be expensive, but due to our sales volume and our contracts with freight companies I can ship a Cuisinier just about anywhere in the US for about $300 now, Canada is slightly higher as is Alaska and Hawaii. We just shipped one to New Zealand not to long ago. The Cuisinier is unique in wood cookstoves, with emission levels as low as 1.34Gr/hr and an efficiency rating of 78.6% (LHV), this cookstove is environmentally friendly and efficient, with results obtained from official tests according to Canadian environmental standard CSA B 415.1-10 (The Canadian equivalent of the U.S. EPA environmental standard). This wood cookstove also meets the Canadian Safety Standard ULC-S-627.00 (The Canadian equivalent to the UL Safety Standard in the USA) 

The ESSE Ironheart is built in Great Britain it is has rustic good looks. The price scares some folks though, I have also had some quality control issues, so until those are addressed properly I am looking at alternatives for folks.

On the La Nordicas, they put out between 7-10 KW of BTUs which is enough to heat about 1000 sq. ft. of adveragly insulated space. We will be shooting some You Tubes on the Rosa Maiolica, the Suprema, the Italy and a new Pizza Oven line we have brought in to install and test burn them. I will share my findings with everyone like I normally do. Until I know for sure, I'll reserve comment on how well they heat, they sure look nice though

The "Hearth Industry Press Releases" sounds like a wonderful idea. I'll have to look into that. 

I hope I covered everyone in this post, if I missed someone please forgive me.

Thanks everyone and have a Blessed Thanksgiving Weekend with your loved ones!


----------



## Kathee (May 23, 2014)

ScotO said:


> I do love the Esse Ironheart, but my wife and I were looking on the interweb and stumbled across this one, I believe they are made in Italy......
> 
> La Nordica Suprema Grande.......
> 
> ...


Did you find it? I am also interested. It would fit my hearth and I prefer the larger firebox too.


----------



## Grisu (May 23, 2014)

Hello Kathee and welcome to the forum! 

After this thread started Obadiah decided to import the La Nordica line to the US. You can find their stoves and many other cookstoves here: http://woodstoves.net/cookstoves.htm
On that website is also a link to another website dedicated to cookstoves. Maybe you will also get some helpful info there.

Before deciding you may also want to look at this post here: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/does-anyone-have-the-margin-flameview.113187/page-2#post-1720493


----------



## SteveKG (May 23, 2014)

These La Nordicas are some pretty sharp-looking stoves. I'd like to see one in person. I find cookstoves to be a great addition to a kitchen, in the right climate. Probably not Miami or Houston. I've had four over my lifetime and have settled with our Aga Heartland Artisan. Pricey buggers, but luckily got mine during a sale about half the current price. I bake all our breadstuffs in it, plus lots of stovetop cooking when it's going. Cookstoves aren't for everyone. But we love ours.


----------

